# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Legit Winstrol?

## Tony Stacks

I've had these on hand for a month or so. Winstrol 10mg

Nothing on them except a line through the middle of one side. Little yellow circles.

Thanks

----------


## 323K137

Because theres only one type little yellow pills in the world  :Cool:  Post a picture mate, it is a picture forum ..

----------


## Tony Stacks

obviously you missed the giant picture posted above

----------


## 323K137

Not loading on my screen, every other image is fine. Anyone else not seeing it?

----------


## Tony Stacks

not sure what the deal is. comes up fine for me

----------


## Necrosaro

I don't see it either

----------


## Tony Stacks

sorry fellas. i'll try again later

----------


## Tony Stacks

How bout now? and they are actually 10mg not 50mg

----------


## Necrosaro

Yes I see them now...did they just come in that kind of bag? Are they hard?

----------


## Tony Stacks

about as hard as any pill could be. they came in that bag, wrapped in bubble wrap, all inside another sealed bag. just my sources form of shipment. i have asked about this, and is standard for all their products. all my orders have come this way.

----------


## 323K137

I haven't seen them but I know lots of sources do that - saves customs opening it and seeing "STANOZOLOL " or "DIANABOL " on the front of the packet/bottle

----------

